# Differentiating IBS from IBD



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Gastroenterology 2002 Aug;123[2]:450-60 Comment in: Gastroenterology. 2003 Apr;124[4]:1164-5. Use of surrogate markers of inflammation and Rome criteria to distinguish organic from nonorganic intestinal disease. Tibble JA, Sigthorsson G, Foster R, Forgacs I, Bjarnason I. Department of Medicine, Guy's, Kings, St. Thomas' Medical School, London, England. jeremy.tibble###virgin.net BACKGROUND & AIMS: Differentiating symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome [IBS] from those of organic intestinal disease is a familiar problem for physicians. The aim of this study was to assess the sensitivity, specificity, and odds ratios [ORs] of fecal calprotectin, small intestinal permeability, Rome I criteria, and laboratory markers of inflammation [erythrocyte sedimentation rate [ESR], C-reactive protein [CRP], blood coun]) in distinguishing organic from nonorganic intestinal disease. METHODS: A total of 602 new referrals to a gastroenterology clinic who had symptoms suggestive of IBS or organic intestinal disease were studied for these parameters. All patients underwent invasive imaging [barium/endoscopic examination] and other investigations as appropriate, with physicians blinded to the results of fecal calprotectin and intestinal permeability. RESULTS: A total of 263 patients were diagnosed with organic disease and 339 with IBS. At 10 mg/L, the sensitivity and specificity of calprotectin for organic disease were 89% and 79%, respectively, and that of intestinal permeability for small intestinal disease were 63% and 87%, respectively. Sensitivity of positive Rome criteria for IBS was 85% with a specificity of 71%. An abnormal calprotectin test had an OR for disease of 27.8 [95% confidence interval [CI], 17.6-43.7; P < 0.0001] compared with ORs of 4.2 [95% CI, 2.9-6.1; P < 0.0001] and 3.2 [95% CI, 2.2-4.6; P < 0.0001] for elevated CRP and ESR values. An abnormal permeability test gave an OR of 8.9 [95% CI, 5.8-14.0; P < 0.0001] for small intestinal disease. The OR for IBS with positive Rome criteria was 13.3 [95% CI, 8.9-20.0]. CONCLUSIONS: Fecal calprotectin, intestinal permeability, and positive Rome I criteria provide a safe and noninvasive means of helping differentiate between patients with organic and nonorganic intestinal disease. PMID: 12145798 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] ------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

BumpWhat this abstract is saying is that the PhiCal fecal calprotectin test is an effective test to distinguish IBS from IBD, NSAID caused intestinal inflammation and many intestinal cancers (organic diseases) as IBS (non-organic disease) does not cause inflammation of the intestines.


----------

